# Pompano hook question.



## big minnow (Dec 18, 2009)

I've been tieing and trying different rigs and hooks up here on OBX for pomps. Been searching alot of Fla. fishing forums and I've noticed most of the sharpies are using 1/0 -2/0 sizes whether circle or kahle. That seems like a large hook for a fish with a small mouth. Also seems like an overkill just to present a sandflea. Just wondering what the reason was for that size selection?


----------



## chilehead2 (Jun 20, 2006)

*hooks*

(We use those bigger hooks because our pomps here in florida are quiet a bit bigger than what you are probably use catching up there. he he!) I tye my own rigs. I use a 1/0 mutu circle for rods in holders. I USE #2 & #4gold kahle hooks for rods I stand with. I mold sinkers with release wires and use these exclusively in 3 to 6 oz weights. These hooks work well for fleas, clam, and fresh dead shrimp. look up earl brin double drop rig. This is good for pup drums, pomps, whitting, spot, blues, and croaker.

Hope this helps
Curtis


----------



## big minnow (Dec 18, 2009)

I've done very well with #2 kahle also, but I don't hold any of my rods. They seem to commit suicide all by themselves. I've also caught slot drum, BIG stingrays,good size dogfish sharks and none even came close to straightening a #2 hook on 12# test. Maybe it's me but I don't see the need for anything bigger.

Brings up another question: when you snell (or loop through depending on the rig) a kahle do you end-up with the the hook pointing toward the line (like a circle hook) or away from the line like you normally see a kahle rigged?


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

big minnow said:


> Brings up another question: when you snell (or loop through depending on the rig) a kahle do you end-up with the the hook pointing toward the line (like a circle hook) or away from the line like you normally see a kahle rigged?


I rig both circle and kahle hooks on a loop with the point of the hook facing up.

I also hook the flea down through the diggers, then turn the hook and pass it through the fleas' body with the hook point barely piercing the shell.

Just let the Pompano(or other fish) hook themselves. Just start cranking and reel the fish in. JMHO C2


----------



## big minnow (Dec 18, 2009)

Thanks Curtis and Charlie. Ironically while fishing today I broke a #2 kahle on a stringray-a-saur.


----------

